# Ethics Seminar



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I attended an ethics seminar last night at the local engineering college entitled, "Creating and Sustaning a Culture of Ethics and Integrity" presented by a defense contractor. My curiosity was naturally piqued when I saw such a presentation offered - especially at the engineering college. The seminar turned out to be 1/3 recruiting, 1/3 rah-rah about the company, 1/6 list of things not to do in the work environment and 1/6 ethics.

Based on the forementioned description, it might not sound like I got much out of the seminar, but I actually did.

The biggest take home message was that in the same manner that we approach safety in the workplace and jobsite, we should apply the same level of import and diligence on ethics. Many of us, as it turns out, are situationally ethical. That essentially means that when confronted with a set of circumstances, that our course of action could be altered based on the situation. That is not to say that we make bad choices/decisions or even that we are bad people, but that our choices will not be consistent regardless of how the situation is presented. Sometimes it is easy to become complacent about decision-making in our job if we are not periodically challenged about about our approach to a broad scope of issues whether they be personal, professional business, etc.

So, what did I learn? I really didn't learn anything. Most of the discussion points were intuitive and already known by me. However, I was confronted with questions in my own approach to how I handle things in my workplace personally, professionally, and otherwise and how those situation may alter my approach. The thing I can appreciate about the seminar is that it is a chance to engage a subject that is 'hands-off' to many and to challenge my 'ethical' viewpoints.

I thought I would share my experience at this seminar with everyone because I know it is something that many of us dread and try to avoid rather than engaging the issue. Granted, it is a tad more difficult to engage this issue in your workplace than at a college campus, but I would say a seminar of this sort is probably well worth the attendance.

:reading:

JR


----------



## JohnNevets (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like the lecture served at least part of it's purpose. One of the things that goes along with this that I have observed is that we are all hypicritical (sp), and those that say they are not, are usually the biggest offenders. This is not a bad thing, it just means that we all have to realize that we make differant decissions at differant times. There are times when being consistant is more important than giving the "best" response to a situation. There are other times when it is best to give the right answear instead of the same one you gave yesterday. As you said JR, as long as you take the time to think about what you are doing, either way can be the correct path.

Thanks for the topic,

John

(I really have to put google bar spell checker on my work computer, this is awful)


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 22, 2007)

Get any continuing education credits for attending? Might make it worth :thumbs: :2cents:


----------

